# IUI Friends Part 17



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my lovelies

As ever lovely to hear from you starr, glad the counselling helped, what ever path you go down, you will be a mummy as people like you are too good to be wasted.

Molly, Erica    

Cat hope this two week wait isn't too bad, keeping everything crossed  

Praying for little Luke  

Good luck with ec struthie  

Kim, sounds like you had a ball, had to laugh about the peas, hope that garden of yours isn't too dry.

Julie see from your profile you are going to have anoother go later in the summer     

Jess how was the concert ?

Spent today at the farm just wish I could go have a nap like my little man, C x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey, you lot chat a lot!!!!

Firstly, Catwoman - I replied to your lovely PM but cos you are sooo lovely & popular your inbox is full so I lost my whopping great post to you! 

Really hope you're ok & not working too hard! When is your test date?    


KJ - glad you had a fab time at IOW - highlights on tv looked excellent!

Embrace were absolutely AMAZING! Even better than last time - we were near the front jumping around like 20 year olds!!!
Lots of v v drunk people cos it was the day of the England match!

Starr - good for you deciding to go down adoption route! Half wish we'd done it but too old now to get a baby or toddler - in fact would probably end up with a teenager!   
I know the waiting a year is tough but it's for a good reason - failed ttc is like a bereavement & you need that time to grieve/move on.
& like KJ says, it will soon whizz round!

Molly - get you & your white witchcraft!!!   Sounds great though!  I had a foot detox thingy & she could tell what was my "weakspot" by the colour of the water (looked like wee after a v v heavy night on the whisky!!).  Your feet/ankles are where all the toxins come out due to gravity.

This is medically correct cos I had a wierd thing when I was at college - my legs swelled up & went black!!! (Not a good look!!) - turned out I had an allergy to a throat infection & I had the swelling round my heart too!  The black was the toxins & the cons told me the settle in your feet/legs cos of gravity.

Soooo there may be some logic in the tablets on the ankles! Or she might just be a nutter! 

I have def got your AF! Am supposed to be ov now so did the old bms routine - managed 3 nights running! (Sorry tmi!!) & next day had another AF - lots of old blood - do you think this is just cos of ivf drugs? Hope so!


Have started taking my DHEA! Will probably have a tash by the weekend!  Had horrendous migraine last night & thought - at 4am - that it had caused a blood clot on my brain!!!  

Why do things always seem so bad in the night?!

Good luck to Struthie for Weds!! Hope it all goes smoothly.

Julie - hope you're ok!  Don't listen to that nonsense about you & Lee - how can a pack of cards really tell your future? Now if they'd said you were going to have 3 kids, win the lottery & live happily ever after with Lee, then it might be worth believing it! 

Anyway, must go - time to cook a delicious stir fry!

Mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovelies!
Jess – mwah, mwah to you... have cleared my inbox now. It's not 'cos I'm so popular, it's 'cos I'm too bl**dy lazy to delete my messages! Some go back to this time last year!!
KJ – IOW sounds great. Must admit  I laughed my socks off at Caleb's antics. There's nothing better than a fun flufty… dunno what on earth I'd do without Niles and Daph  
Starr   I take my hat off to you. You are a very wise and fabulous woman – it takes a lot of guts to know when enough is enough – and you and your DH will make wonderful parents. It doesn't matter where your children come from, it's the love you give them that make them yours and yours, I know, will be very, very loved indeed. Wishing you tons of luck and love.
Julie      to that tarot card reader! Some of them really do speak a load of b*ll*cks. According to a palmist I saw ten years ago, by now I should have three kids and be a famous novelist earning ten times my husband's salary! Instead, I'm going through IVF and I write and edit articles on cellulite, mascara and bowel problems for a woman's mag!!!   (Oh, and I probably earn a third of DH's salary!!!).
Struthie – best of luck for e/c today hunny.
Big hellos and lots of love to Holly, Molly, Jilly, Kelly, Moomin, Lilly (sorry – got your message – will reply!!!), Candy and anyone I've forgotten...
Well, Catwoman's still hanging on by her claws! Boobs still a bit sore, but that comes and goes, no spotting – yet – and I passed the 14 days past e/c milestone yesterday, which is when I started spotting last time. But I'm on gestone this time, which is a stronger progesterone than cyclogest, so I'm not reading anything into that. Moomin…am I right in thinking that you had spotting and your sore boobs came and went (as it were!!).
Will keep you posted, but trying to keep my mind off things by staying busy at work. Oh – and found out from my clinic the other day that because I had a day 5 transfer, I have to test 15 days after. That's not this Saturday, it 's next bloody Monday! So still ages to go!!!
Anyhooo, lots of love to one and all,
Clairexxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire - yes you are right!!!  Can't believe you have to wait so long for testing.  I had day 5 transfer done on the Saturday and then tested the following Monday - so only had to wait 9 days.  The clinic I went to take it as 2 weeks from Egg Collection.  I would be going mad by now!!!  Wishing you all the best for Monday.  Hoping for a positive outcome for you.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

hello lovelies
First of all big huge  to you all for your lovely messages, they bought a   to my eye when I read them. Not sure how I'd cope with it all without having you lovely lot to "chat" to & share it with. This time I'm not telling anyone what I'm doing except for my mom, brother, sister & obviously my fabulous in-laws. I shared it with a few people last time & found that it didn't help & there was no support there as friends really don't understand. It's not their fault but you have to suffer from infertility to understand it & the emotions that go with it don't you. I was made up that you all seemed to share my excitement, it meant alot. I've got all the support &   I need here from you guys & I'm more than   with that. DF is chuffed that he is away & misses me d/r & probably most of the next bit. He said that HE found the hot sweats hard to handle   

Jess - Glad you enjoyed Embrace & I bet you were one of those people   round like a 20 year old. Hope the headache has gone & what about the footie? Disappointing or what maybe, Starlight Express wasn't such a bad deal   They need to be better than that tomorrow. 
Shazia -   how's you? I hope you're right poppet, I'll hold you to what you said.
Catwoman -          ah you are doing so well lovely, hang on in there. It's hard not to analyse everything/anything. Sorry you're so busy but at least your 2ww will go quicker. I'm shocked that you've got to test Monday   I thought with blasts you had a shorter 2ww? 
Struthie -        for ec today.
KJ - Ooooh sun, cider  great music & a laugh with mates, sounds like the perfect weekend. Hope your foot feels better & I did have a good   at Caleb with the frozen peas bless him.
Julie - You ok fruit bat?    Your weekend with FF girls sounded lovely. Will catch up with your pm this afternoon, the wages are done yippeee!!!
Kelly - Hope the dinner  for 16 went well & that the remortgage comes through soon.
Molly - Sorry for keeping you in suspenders   Thank you for your lovely message &  bless my in-laws they are just the best you could wish for. My MIL phoned Monday to see how I was coping, I only started injecting Sunday   And the wish for that big fat   is being sent right back at ya! Come on   hurry up & stop messing about. The complementary therapist sounded great   I've heard about crystal therapy etc but never tried it but hey fancy picking up on your thirst thing straight away  Fingers crossed that the woman was right & that 3 or 4 visits will sort you out   
Starr - Great to hear from you, wondered where you were   but appreciate that we all need time out sometimes. Glad you are feeling the benefit of your counsellor sessions. It's a very hard & brave decision that you have made but you have to do what's right for you & DH. You will have a fab holiday in August & when you feel like you've got normality back you will be ready to join a new path. Wishing you all the luck in the world for whichever path it is    Good luck for your cons appt Friday too.
Candy -      to you & J.
Jilly -       

Lots of   to everyone not mentioned.
I'm chuffed it's dull & that we've had some   sorry ladies but "warm" moments are about to kick in. Ovaries are killing me but I'm happy about that as d/r must be doing it's thing. Hoping the   stays away from Birmingham until after the 28th   

Erica.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

just a real quickie from me as I am on a crappy old lap top for the whole of this week and it is just soooooooooooo slow it makes posting on here almost impossible!!

Just wanted to say:

Erica - That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!    This is definitely meant to be.  Thinking of you and hoping it stays cool in Brum!

Catwoman -      It's all looking really promising.

Struthie -     for E/C

Cathy - You probably aren't reading this but sending loads of      for Luke.

Big hellos   to everyone else  - better go before this cranky old thing gives up on me.

Love Rachel


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie..sw visit in 15 mins and am busy being mrs polish
thought you might like this to make you all smile

*Brain Surgery
>
> >In the hospital the relatives gathered in the waiting room, where their family member lay gravely ill.
>
> >Finally, the doctor came in looking tired and sombre.
>
> >"I'm afraid I'm the bearer of bad news," he said as he surveyed the worried faces.
> >"The only hope left for your loved one at this time is a brain transplant. It's an experimental procedure, but you will have to pay 
> >for the brain yourselves.."
>
> >The family members sat silent as they absorbed the news. After a great length of time, someone asked,

"Well, how much does a brain cost?"
>
> >The doctor quickly responded, "$5,000 for a male brain and $200 for a female brain"
>
> >The moment turned awkward. Men in the room tried not to smile,
> >avoiding eye contact with the women, but some actually smirked.
>
> >A man unable to control his curiosity, blurted out the question everyone wanted to ask.
>
> >"Why is the male brain so much more?"
>
> >The doctor smiled at the childish innocence and explained to the
> >entire group, "It's just standard pricing procedure. We have to mark 
> >down the price of the female brains, because they've actually been used."
>
> >SEND THIS TO A SMART WOMAN WHO NEEDS A LAUGH AND TO THE MEN YOU THINK CAN HANDLE IT
>*

kj x

my foot is ok thanks julie, nice colour and a bit tender but i'll live


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ
   for sw visit, any chance of coming around to polish mine after she's gone? 

Did Caleb  bring your peas back?

 everyone, "see" you all tomorrow.

Erica.xxxxxx

PS. More        for Catwoman


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all.....

kj - glad you had a fab time on IOW... I looked out for you when watching the highlights but couldn't spot you!!!!  I haven't got round to buying Keane's new album yet.... they were fab on Friday night... the London Astoria was an experience too!!!  Hope your ankle is better!

Erica - Such great news hun!  Hope the downregging goes ok and you don't have too many of those 'warm' moments.  Sending you all the         in the world...

Julie - hiya chick....how's things?  Are you still having the acupuncture?  Any more news on treatment dates?  Hope Lee has recovered from his ordeal!!!

Katherine - Hope you, Richard and bubs are ok.  When is it you are going for your scan?  Sorry to sound like a dur but what is the anomaly scan for?  Hope things areen't too hectic at work.

Catwoman - NEXT MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That must be the longest 2ww in history.....sending you soooooo many of these           

Jess - glad you enjoyed Embrace.  How's things at school?  I still haven't started my reports.......they've got to be in on the 26th.......mmmmmmm.... a stressful few days ahead methinks!  How's the tash?!!!!

Struthie - Any news hun?  So hope your EC went smoothly today... take it easy....

 and big   to everyone I haven't mentioned...

We had our letter from the PCT yesterday to say we have got our funding... less than 3 weeks after my appt to get forms filled in...  we were told it would probably take 6-8 weeks..... so am feeling very excited!  I phoned today so give them our choice of clinic and they said we should hear from CARE in 4-6 weeks.  I don't know if treatment will start straight away or whether there will be another wait..... either way it's all a lot sooner than I expected.    

Anyway....

Take care all...'speak' soon...

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah sair it was YOU who went to keane..i knew I'd read someone was going!! glad you enjoyed, they are fab live  you might not have seen us on tv at IOW but you may have seen our beach ball bouncing around in the crowd, had lots of rude things written on it lol
 great news on funding 

erika..no Caleb did NOT bring the peas back, dh managed to pull half of the bag from his mouth but he got the other half (which i spied this morning coming out the other end..no mistaking a Birds Eye pea bag )

sw visit went ok, more sitting talking about ourselves  

knackered so off to bed

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Gawd, seem to have missed so much in my short absence. Logged in on Tuesday after we had pc problems on Sat/Sun/Mon but only got part way thru posting on the IUI turned IVF thread when the  went with work calling me back in again  So much for the fond farewell last week.... all a bit premature. I went in did my duty and now I've been asked to take on another role for a about 11 weeks. It's away from reception so it won't be as annoying... but not sure yet if I should or not. I'm popping in to have a chat tomorrow to see what it will entail.

Catwoman - hope you are doing ok there huns!! Really thinking of you and I can assure you with the way time flies Monday will really be here in a flash       

Struthie - wooohooo! You've done soooo v well hunny! So got 'em crossed! I know there is a lot hanging on this for you and really hope it bring happiness. Good luck with tomorrows call       

I got v excited at the thought of you packing your bags to visit Erica!! Shame it wasn't for real! Hope everything is going beautifully in the nethers and all those lovely follies are having a nice snooze before they are needed for the action!! You summed it up perfectly in your post - no one knows what any of this is like unless they've been there. I try not to discuss it outside of here and only with those I know in real life with issues. The lack of support/empathy never fails to dissapoint me. You girls never dissapoint and I'll always be incredibly grateful to you all for that.

Julie - cannot BELIEVE how pathetic your boss is. What a cruel, self centred narrow minded little so and so she is. I too hope that Karma will come and slap her on the face so she can understand how hard life can be and appreciate the hardships some have to deal with on an ongoing basis. As for Clarievoyant - Fahgett it! Twaddle! Has no idea how strong you and Lee really are! Good things coming for you only!! I promise!!

KJ - weekend sounded like such a blast. Just perfect - sigh. Thanks for txt from IOW - made me smile imagining it all. Your poor ickle tootsie though - not nice and how dare that wascal take off with your peas in such a time of need. He's such a trickster and and a cheeky chump. Can understand you are probably getting a bit fed up with talking about yourselves. You must just want to move forward to the next steps which is frustrating. Guess they've gotta keep ticking those boxes and be sure there are no lingering issues before the green light is given. Hang in there - you're waiting is sooo worth it and you are getting closer by the day!! PS loved the joke!!

Starr - so v v good to hear from you!! You're doing so well coming to terms with where you are at. KJ's words are perfect and I couldn't agree more with yours. Being a mummy is what you want and you will get there whichever way it will be. You and KJ are both inspirations and I'm not alone in admiring your strength and courage. Biggest loves hunny 

Sair - What great news! Really hope that the dates will come thru quickly too and you'll be on your new path soon!!! It's sounding v positive!! I bet you had the best time at Keane! Saw their video clip of Atlantic last night - very art house.... can someone explain it please

Molly - wow! How amazing the experience you had with the dousing etc! I hope too that she's right with you being balanced in just a few treatments. That really is amazing that she managed to pick up on your thrist thing so quickly!! Really have a good feeling about this!! How are you feeling now and what news of the  Big loves gorgeous!!

Rachel - hello! Are you pill popping away and having lotsa good BMS?? Hope you're well hun!!

Jess - as always your posts have cracked me up. Love the way you tell stories and have such a good memory! Hope you're feeling ok!! Embrace sounded fab! We love them too and sooooo cool to be a teenager again isn't it!! You feeel sooo alive!!

Kel - so v pleased you've decided to wait and give yourself some more time. With so much on - it's a very good decision I'm sure.

Moomin- really great to hear the little one's moving about and you're feeling well. Shame you can't do 'chat' at work!!

Weeeelll..... news in from Hollyland.... we're delaying tx again.... I know so many of you will think I'm absolutely  but it still doesn't feel right. I'm feeling a bit  which isn't like me. But in so many ways life has become good again after a long time of worry, stress, heartache and upheavel re-introducing stress again when my energy levels are below par doesn't make sense. My plan is to take the next five weeks to get myself up to speed again and really focus on myself for a change.... So much has been dedicated to DH, shifting and then throwing 100% at work that I'm a bit depleted. Hmm after reading that I'm thinking what am I doing considering work again.... ugh - brain hurts. Better have some lunch.

Lovin ya all
H xxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 02:23Right - back again with update. Have decided after typing away to you all that really I'm silly to be considering work at this point given how I'm feeling. DH agreed too so that helps even though the $ would be nice.. See - you girls are v helpful - even when you're sleeping 

Realised I haven't typed about extra curricular activities in ages so thought I would for a change....

This weekend is being dedicated to me - HOW COOL and it's not even quite my birthday! DH is not playing golf and we are going to do things I've wanted to do for ages. Soooo, first up tonight we are celebrating my BIL's 30th with pudding at theirs then playing Music Buzz (playstation game - so much fun). They have little neice so that's why it's a night in. Friday I'm going to an art exhibition at the school where I was working (the Art teacher there is hilarious - dresses like a cowboy most days - so eccentric, whic I love), Friday night I'm being DH's accessory at a work dinner (probably a bit of a yawn but at least I won't have to cook) and I'll get to meet his colleagues. V v good fabby friends are flying in on Saturday back from a holiday in Phuket (no! I'm not jealous!) so we'll take them out for lunch before their onward flight home. Sat night, DH has kindly offered to babysit aforementioned niece while her parents do more celebrating of BIL's 30th. I'm going to the school's xmas party (yeah we have xmas sometimes in winter too ) should be fun - nice food and dancing. AND SUNDAY - a Cecil Beaton exhibition and a trip around the Arts Market (full of great stuff) and a movie... - so nice to be doing fun stuff for a change!

OK - enuf of me.

Bigggest loves best ones!!
H xxxxxxxxxx

PS forgot to say - I'm doing v well with my picks in the sweep for the World Cup - who knew I was subconciously taking it in while in the UK


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Mornin' all!
Holly – lovely to hear from you!!!! I think you're right to delay tx until you're ready. We initially thought we'd go for it in January, then Mar/April – but I really, really didn't feel physically or emotionally ready for it. I'm glad we waited, because I've felt much calmer than last time, and I'm sure it's because I started this cycle when I was mentally stronger. Sounds like this upcoming weekend will be fab... when's your birthday?  Sending you lots of          across the waves to NZ!
Struthie –            for some good news! Keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you.
KJ – loved the joke!
Julie – your brave DH! When do your results come though? I seem to remember it's tomorrow... is it? Sending you lots of love and luck for them       
Erica – Hellloooooooo! Blimey, d/r already! Do you have injections, or have to do the sniffy thang? Sending loads of good vibes to your ovaries to go to sleep for a bit… I am so excited for you and your in-laws sound like the best... but you deserve them, 'cos you're so gorgeous!
Jillypoo…where are yooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
Love and hugs to all my other chums – Jess, Kelly, Moomin, Molly, Sair, Rachel, Candy, Starr and all the other best girls.
Nothing to report here. Still clinging on; still anaylsing every ache and twinge!!!!! Yep, our clinic does test significantly later than other clinics, but I've been assured by other doctors that I've spoken to that they've got the right idea because it avoids the confusion over positive/negative results that you get if you test too early. It IS prolonging the agony, but in a way the timing is a good thing. What I'll probably do is test a day early (Sunday), so that if it's bad news, I've got a day at home with DH to start coming to terms with it. I'm honestly in no real hurry to know... ignorance really does feel like bliss at this stage! (although I'm loathing the constant urge to knicker-check...)
Anyhooooooo... best do some work. Might be able to leave early today to watch the footie. Yipppeeee!
Love C xxx
PS Has anyone else fallen in love with every single member of the Italian squad? Or am I the only sad muppet?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Holly..the further i read your post the more i was shaking my head thinking 'what on earth is she dpoing thinking of going back to work' so i was very very pleased to see your added on bit..funny how tpying things out answers questions for you eh? i'm in total support and think you have absolutely made the right decision. your weekend sounds FAB!! about time you got spoiled        will you be wearing your little sparkly shoes or is it too cold in the snow  

julie..2 more sessions this month with sw, then she and us are on hols, then one more session late july and that should be it 

catwoman                         sun sounds a good plan to me..you'll have the whole day to celebrate  

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternnon all,

Well big decisions in Kelly land,I am going to do NVQ in early years so I can start working with kids  I have been doing lots of research and if I can get a placement in a nursery or playgroup I can get full funding for my courses plus expenses  So thats why I havent been on much cos I was doing alot of research.

Felling abit  today though,I am looking after my best friends little boy who is currently asleep bless him,he will be 2 next march,it just upsets me sometimes cos it makes me realise what I am missing,dont get me wrong I love him to bits,now he knows me more he loves cuddles with me which is lovely but I just wanna gobble him up and not give him back  its bad aswell cos whenever Oli sees him he keeps asking for a brother  ah well,just my problems in my little world.

Catwoman-     

Holly-have alovely weekend hun 

Kj-glad the sw went well and that you had a good time at IOW.

Sarah-fab news on the funding  

This is a question to Sarah and Jess!!! As a teacher what pressies wpuld you like to receive from the kids in your class at the end of term?? or what would you not want to get any more of? need to think of something for Olivers teacher and I want to get something nice 

Kelly x

Julie,starr,erica,moomin,shazia and all you other lovlies


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly..i used to work in a reception class so i'll tell you what NOT to get..no chocolate, no smellies and no nasty horrid dried flower arrangements.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, me post coming up... 

At LAST the witch arrived yesterday after 85 days!  So I trekked to the clinic this morning for scan & blood test to finally start IVF cycle. Nurse said to come back tomorrow for the drugs if FSH was okay, so I said could I please take them now as it's a 7-8 hour round trip. She said okay as long as I knew I'd have to pay for them once they left the clinic.

I rang her as soon as I got back for the FSH result and its ffing 17.8!!!!    (Was 3.5 last time I had it tested in March-ish  ) It was the LAST thing I expected to be a problem. 

So no IVF this month - and maybe not ever.... Have to have it retested next cycle. It _might_ be because my cycle's been so long....does anyone know if this is likely to be the case? Am I right in thinking it varies depending on what day in the cycle you are? Or am I clutching at straws?

Love to you all from a very  Molly...
xx

PS.  to KJ. Thanks for chat hun...


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to send Molly loads of                          
Love Claire xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Molly - How pants is that, no wonder you are feeling      
Sending you loads of love and


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG Molly - will text you just in case you don't read this (battery low at mo!) but have you had a scan? Just wondering cos my FSH shot up to 16 when I had a 4cm cyst & it messed up my AF.

The cyst went away by itself & I've not had any since. FSH has been down to 4.5 & up to 12.9 since but cons thinks that's not a major problem.

Also, one of the girls on here is heavily preg & her FSH the month before was 17. It's NOT the end of the world but obviously it's best to have the ivf on a lower cycle cos of more follies.

You must be feeling really pants so sending a whopping great big 

Claire - The Italians are just sooooo lush! Totti is my fav but the haircut's not as good as his long locks!
Once saw an Italian match on tv when it was the end of the season - the whistle went for a free kick in the last few mins - the fans thought the game was over & they'd won the League, all rushed on & STRIPPED the players down to their underpants!!!!!

Totti was wondering about in a pair of white briefs - I thought I'd died & gone to heaven!!!!!!  Match wasn't over so had to quickly get them spare kit! 

Bu$$er - DH is cooking & it's ready so got to go - back later!!!
Jess xxxxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 19:46Back again!

Now got to try & remember all the personals I wanted to do! 

Kelly - teachers love ALCOHOL!!!!!!!!! Nice bottle of wine is always appreciated!!! i agree with KJ - no chocs cos always get shed loads, no smellies (I am allergic & have to give them to my mum!) & DEF no dried flower arrangements!

I had a gorgeous momento book that a mum is supposed to pass on to her daughter!!! Which is kinda ironic as I have IF!!! It was from a really lovely mum who for some reason thought I had a DD! We've laughed about it since & I've still got it!  (Just in case!)

Have had some nice china from Whittards which was lovely, lots of ornaments - some hideous but a few really lovely ones; lots of candles, but a plant is a nice idea - M & S do some really nice ones.

Claire - really hoping your 2ww is not going to drag on too long but as long as AF doesn't show must be a positive sign!          

Erica - FANTASTIC news that you are cycling so soon & even better that DF is away when you are at your most evil!!   Think my DH wished he could go off & join the army when I was on the old hormones!!

Some people don't even get the sweats but I'm still getting them even after BFN & AF!! Had awful night the other night - was convinced menopause had started! Good luck - hope it's all worth it in the end!

Sair - Bloody reports!! My Head failed miserably last year to get them all checked in time, they ended going out on last day of term!! So this year he's staggered them so I had hand mine in at Easter!!! Which was stupid as they are Y1 cos they've made loads more progress since then! Doh!
Also, I can't use the levels from them & have had to re-level them again this term! 

By the way, no sign of a tash yet & my skin is better than ever BUT I've got AF again, on day 17 of my cycle!! This could be result of ivf drugs - I have to have the top whack & last time it was 3 months til AF settled down again.

Great news about your funding - v impressed with your PCT!

Struthie - Good luck hun, thinking of you loads!    Really hope it's great news for you guys this time.

Any news on Cathy's little boy? Really praying hard for them.   

Holly - great to hear from you & glad I keep you entertained!  Like KJ, I'm soooo pleased you're not going to work - what on earth were you thinking of?!!!  It's far more important that you get on FF every day - we need you more! Surely DH understands that?!

KJ - glad SW's visits are going ok - polishing all the time must be a bit of a drag but hey, if you get a little person out of it then it must be worth it! Hope Caleb is behaving! (actually I don't cos love hearing the stories of his "adventures"!!! - sorry! )

Well, BB is hotting up with Grace about to be booted out! Was so funny watching the Mikey & Grace duvet writhing about with all the others nudging each other & pointing!! You'd think they were all 15 year olds!

Don't really like that Susie - her voice makes me want to throw up! Has def made me never ever want a boob job! They look absolutely ridiculous! Not sure I believe she's a model. Miaow, saucer of milk for me! 

Feel like I've missed someone, so hi to everyone else!!

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Thank you for you words lovelies - you always know what to say to brighten the day.

Molly - have pm'd you   Thinking of you so very much...

Julie - how did you get on superstar?  Hope all ok in your world darlin  

Catwoman - lookin sooo good for testing and I've got that excited shivery feeling!  I'm absolutely amazed with your calmness and inner peace!  I do know what you mean about ignorance being bliss and hope it helps to keep the FKC at bay for a good while yet!  I'm with KJ - Sunday is for celebrating         

Kelly - great to hear about long term plans.  Sounding excellent to have something to aim for 

KJ - oooh hols!  You deserve them!!  Remind me again where you are going... ??  I'm thinking it's somewhere like Sardinia....??  Nice to have that break and then by the time you come home there could be some very big developments.  How's that bruise lookin?  You make me smile - I AM wearing my sparkly shoes tomoz night!!

Jess - I know!  How could I contemplate work when it was such a hideous interruption from my best buddies??  So good to hear how well you are doing.  Lovin the sound of the stuff - get you with your gorgeous skin!!  Hmm note to self - check out Italian squad, can imagine they are gorrrrrjuuusss!

Struthie - hope you are doing well recovering from EC and got the     for good news hunny!

Had a great night at Sis's playing Buzz.  A bit funny though as poor BIL the birthday boy won the first two rounds but then his buzz control went dodgey... aaah well, it was fun while it lasted.

Forgot to tell you that I've started accupuncture again in the lead up to tx.  She's picked up on the same issues I've had previously so it's interesting that they are all reading from the same song sheet.  She also thought it was a good idea to be doing some yoga, walks in the sunshine and eating warming foods.  I have a dominant  male side apparently (even tho I look a bit girly!) and picked up that I had been under a lot of pressure and need to let out my emotions more.  Funnily enough the day following my first tx I burst into    - took that as being a good sign and perhaps she had shifted something    Also herbalist has recommended a counsellor.  We did see one at the clinic as you have to with tx here but she didn't get it.  She summed things up with "you've been through a lot worse, I'm sure this tx won't phase you".  Sorry?  What about the whole issue of what happened last time... the loss, the grief, the physical pain etc etc...not to mention the enhanced roller coaster of emotions... and coping strategies for potential failure this time... Figured if I had to explain it to her there wasn't much point pursuing it.  While I am almost over it I do have a few lingering worries, which I would like to put away so we can start afresh and not have this whole heaviness and dread attached.  I can see you'll all be getting your violins out so I must shut up and leave you be!

Kisses all round and fabulous Fridays to each and every one of you!
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly honey I am gutted for you, must be something to sdo with your cycle surely, all that way to travel and to pay out for the drugs  I hope with all my heart was just a blip   sorry only read Mollys news x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all  

Firstly wanted to say thanks so much for all your wonderful words about our decisions. Its lovely to have so much support    

Molly honey... how are you doing after your nasty shock yesterday ??  Surely your everlasting cycle this month must have something to do with it.... Can they scan you for cysts??  Am really hoping this is just a blip and next month will be back in the normal range     xxxxx

Claire.. ooh you are going for the longest 2ww in history... I'm full of admiration of your patience  Sunday is gonna be a good day! xx

Kel  great plans honey...It's always great to know where your heading.xx

Holly.. i'm with you at thinking your old counsellor was way off the mark!!  The reason we fear further tx is that maybe all the nasty stuff could happen again. My lady yesterday hit the nail on the head with me about that. I keep thinking i'm ok... don't need her then spend an hour talking non stop !!  Stay away from the job sweetheart and enjoy your 'Holly time"  your deserve it so much   xx

Kj How's the foot honey??  I had to laugh at Caleb's latest antics!!  Who knew dog's liked frozen peas ( and the packets) so much. Can't believe how quickly your h/s has gone.. Bet the butterflies of antcipation will start soon. xx 

Not much time left so must dash..... got our review for the results of the m/c tests at 12.30 today... am feeling quite anxious and worried that he may tell us something that will change how i feel about no tx and adoption. hmmm just have to wait and see.. will keep you posted.

Love and    to all

mwah mwah
S xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr hope appt goes well hunny   what will be will be... thinking of you 
foot is fine thanks, lovely colour but not giving me any gip
i almost for got to give caleb his brekkie today  we went out early to avoid the hot sun and cos he usually has it before his walk, when we got back i just completely forgot, only remembered 10 mins ago..he usually has it at 7am..wondered why he was following me around!!

holly - sardinia was going to be for our neighbours 50th, the one who bogged off, so we never went funnily enough. this hols is a camper one..no idea where yet, and it depends if we can get the dog minded..the woman i had in mind is being a bit evasive, and she hasnt even met caleb yet  bet you are wearing those sparkly shoes right now 

gotta fly, love to all   

kj x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Just spent the last few mins catching up on what has been happening - I think I have caught the tail end of stuff but here goes!

Molly - My FSH was considred to be high when I was having treatment (the highest was 14).  We did some research and I started taking some hebal tablets called Agnus Castus everday as there was a tiny bit of evidence that it could help.  I took them for a while and also cut out (or reduced) salt and sugar from my diet.  I am not sure if this helped but my FSH did drop to around 7 and I was allowed to start treatment.  However, I do not know if my methods worked or if it was just the luck of the draw that my FSH level dropped for a month.  If you do go ahead with the tablets, I think you can get them from Boots.  

Starr - I really respect yours and DH's decision to turn to adoption.  You have been through so much over the last year or so.  KJ is right in saying that you will be a mum one day.  I wish you both the very best of luck in the adoption process.  

KJ - Glad to hear you had a great time at IOW you really are a 'festival devotee'! Hope your foot is feeling better - don't do a Wayne Rooney and rush back too soon!  Glad to hear the adoption is progressing well even if it is a little slow at times.  Who the hell are Embrace?  I am a real old fart as I was listening to the Grease soundtrack on my ipod today - singing along to Summer Nights and Your the one that I want!  God I remember standing in a queue and waiting hours to see the film - the cinema increased the admission price to 55p and I had to beg my mum for extra pocket money!  

Holly - Glad to hear you are settling in NZ.  Good for you about your decision about work - its good to take a bit of control over whether you should work or not sometimes!  The counsellor sounds quite insensitive and she really should have a look at herself when she says crass things like that to people - I mean who is she really helping?

Struthie - Hope your EC went well and you have had the ET and you are doing ok.  

Catwoman - I take my hat off to you for being so disciplined about testing - I would have been looking at buying the early tests to satisfy my curiosity.  Good luck on Monday - I hope you get the BFP you deserve.

Erica - Glad to hear the DW is going ok and hope your stimming goes just as smoothly.

Julie - Hope you are doing ok - not sure what your boss said to you but I know she is a bit of a ****** anyway.  I am sure you are dealing with her as well as you have done in the past.  Good luck with your FSH results due today. 

Sair - big congratulations on the funding, you lucky thing!  You must be chomping at the bit to start - and I hope you do over the next few weeks.

Kelly - Good luck with your pursuit of your NVQ hope you enjoy being a student again!

Life here is fine VIL is 33 weeks pregnant and is REALLY, REALLY BIG.  She has taken to waddling from side to side when she walks and you should see her get out of the car.  She is not coping too well in the heat and her face got so red the other day that I thought it might explode off her shoulders - I took her home straight away!  I am now her Chief bending down and picking things up Person as she can't (or won't)  do that anymore!

We started our National Childbirth Trust ante-natal classes last week and had a a cringe worthy moment.  Unsuprisingly we were the only same-sex couple their and the facilitator was trying to be ok with us being in the group but ended up putting her foot in it.  She divided us up into groups firstly by saying pregnant women and supporters (as she put it), she then said in front of the group 'Jackie you are in the lucky position of deciding which group you want to go in.'  I was a bit annoyed that she had 'outed' me in such a way as I was quite happy to tell people myself that I was VIL's partner.  Anyway I forced myself to sit with the blokes and just wanted the ground to open up below me.  It was difficult as the blokes were acting blokey and I didnt know what to do.  Anyway, we went again yesterday when talking about pregnant women sleeping by saying 'you can always snuggle up to your man if you want to get comfy' and she said something else.  I just feel really out of place when she says that.  We are going to have a chat with her about the language stuff next week and will see what happens.  But on a positive note, I went and did some group work with the blokes and they were really cool about me being there.

Anyway - hope you are all having an ok day and it is only 5 more hours until the weekend starts!

Take care
Jackie xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girls  
Jess - Phwoar Totti in his pants  come to think of it Totti out of his pants      Lovin' the Italian eye candy. Hope AF settles down soon & never mind Suzie's jubblies what about Lea's they are huge  
Catwoman - I d/r with injections hun. Ovaries are nacking if this is them going to sleep God help me when they liven up again  You're doing so well mate & I've got a real good feeling about Sunday      but won't be able to find out until Monday when I'm back in work but will be thinking of you & sending trillions of + vibes through cyberspace. You're not the only one eyeing up the Italian team, they are a nice bit of kit aren't they  
Struthie -      hoping for good news from you.
KJ - A re-cycled bag of peas  Glad sw visit went well, blimey you haven't got many left have you  
Julie - Hope you're ok fruit bat  Also hope you get the test results this afternoon   bl**dy receptionists are a law unto themselves aren't they!
Starr - Hope all goes well at your appt this afternoon & that it only makes your path clearer sweetheart  
Rachel - Hi  how are you & what are you doing tx wise?
Sair - Fantastic news about funding   so pleased it worked out for you & it sounds like you'll be starting very soon........ooh how exciting. Knew Keane would be great, I love them but haven't been lucky enough to see them yet. 
Kelly - Great news about the NVQ  funding plus exps sounds like a good deal to me.
Molly -        Pleased AF finally showed up after such a long time but sorry about FSH & all that messing around. Please don't be too disheartened hun, if your level was 3.5 a couple of months ago it can be 3.5 again    My friend is currently having tests (she is just starting the tx journey) & her GP re-tested her because the CD they wanted to test her fell on a weekend so I think what CD it is does make a difference. 
Holly - Never say never about a visit  I think you are right to delay tx  
you will know when you're ready to go again & you have to be so ready physically, mentally & emotionally. Of course you feel depleted at the moment, blimey how much have you been through in the last 6-8 months  Give yourself as much time as you need. Acupuncture sounds great  & I've just booked my 1st ever session for next Sat 24th. No idea what's in store but you lot seem to gain so much from it so I thought I'd give it a go. Enjoy your lovely weekend filled with parties, dinners, art exhibitions & quality time with friends & family.
Candy - Big  to you & J.
Jilly - Hey dancing queen  you ok? You're nice & quiet  I've got no ear ache at the moment!! Thought about getting a job with Virgin Trains 

Big loves to everyone not mentioned. Have a great weekend all, I've got ½ day because I've got loads to do, away all weekend for a family wedding. "See" you all Monday.

Erica.xxx  [br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 11:34 Jackie
Blimey VIL is 33 weeks  that seems to have gone so quickly. Did have a  as waddling & not being able to bend down to pick things up (  sorry VIL).

Good to hear ante-natal classes have started but  to your facilitator for being insensitive & I hope that things improve after you've had a chat to her next time. At least the group sessions are going well   

Take care both.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Its busy again on here  I like it!!

Molly-I am so sorry about your poo results hun,hope you get some answers soon sweetie,thinking of you loads  

Thanks for all the fab ideas for pressies for teachers,really like the plant idea and the wine one 

I am having a girly night in with my sis after I put Oli to bed,we are having a big fat ****** and a rather large glass bottle of wine each. Then we are gonna blob and watch BB (grace out booo hisss!) and I am gonna do us both a pedicure  cant wait,even bought some fab luxurious lovely smelling foot stuff  

Sorry no time for loads of personals today,must go and pick Oli up 

Love to all ,have a fab weekend

Kelly x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya ff'ers

popped on for a few personals and to wish catwoman luck;

catwoman - all the luck in the world for your testing sunday you patient lady you, no    for you!!!

julie - good luck with your blood tests.  what about susie from west malling getting the glass of water from grace!!!  recall you have george michael concert tickets?  spooky, i got some too, i was also hunched over the pc the morning the tickets went on sale.  what day do you have tickets for?  i choose the last date at wembley.  heard a rumour that andrew ridgeley is also going to play on the last date.  not sure if that is a good thing or not!!   

holly - sorry you have been feeling     hopefully your fab weekend will do the trick and cheer you up.  sounds fab.  by the way, i've been having problems getting the wheatgrass from the US - apparently UK customs are trying to deter the import of tablets and i keep getting a surcharge and loads of delays.  pain!!  glad you are not having to work.  hope they were fine with your decision.  oh, also i have been asked to be on a support group for the nuffield, not sure whether to do it or not.  will give it some more thought.  it would be nice to give something back.  and yes all my building works have finished thank goodness, was real getting fed up living upside down and dusty, thanks for asking.  that counsellor sounded pants!!!  accupunture sounds good though.  hope you are smiling  on monday after your 'you' weekend.

kj - glad you are going good with your sw visits and can see an end now.

vil and moosey - 33wks, fab.  like the not bending over thing     you will need some osteopath treatments soon for the back all that picking up/bending over!!!    to the national child birth trust lady!!!

kelly - hope you have fab looking feet tonight and have not got too sozzled and painted the carpet with nail varnish!!  good luck with your nursery training thingy.

jess - your messages crease me up, you have a way with words.  hoping you are doing well and af sorts itself out.  oh and you get plenty of wine from your little ones at the end of term!!   

jillypops - good luck with your interviews/job hunting.

hope you all have a fab sunny weekend.
harvey is being christened this sunday, will be nice to see family and friends.  hoping the weather will be nice for it.  and i'm having another test saturday morning to see if i really am early menopausal or not, it's all got a bit confusing and i NEED to know.    never been good with being patient!!

good luck again catwoman!!    will be thinking of you on sunday and sending loasds of pos vibes your way patient lady.

love to ya all.
crxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

CR-Great to hera from you hunny,cant believe Harvey is 3 months old already,hope the christening goes well  

Catwoman- we are all thinking of you so much hun,loads of luck for testing                               

Big loves to all,hope you are having nice weekends!! off to drop Oli at a party,then just lounging in the garden 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want to send Cat lots of positive vibes, Molly hope you are ok and Kim hows the garden x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire 

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.                       

Loads of love 

Moomin
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie. Thanks so much to you all for your lovely messages. You really are the BEST!  Will be back next week when I'm a bit more together, but in the meantime wanted to send a big  to Starr - hope your appointment went okay and didn't throw anything into the mix to confuse you and that the way ahead is clearer now... 

Also, sending loads of                     to Claire. Been thinking of you all week & hoping to hear good news tomorrow to cheer me up! 

Special     to KJ, Holly, Jess and Abby. Will reply to your pms/texts soon.    

Love to all,
Molly
x[br]Posted on: 17/06/06, 18:12Good news from Cathy this way....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60668.0.html


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

big pile of       being delivered to catwoman right now


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

It's Sunday!!                                 

Thinking of you Claire and willing it to be good news soooooo much!!

Love H xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

OK gorgeous ones... all those           and all those wonderful messages of love and support over the last few days have done their trick, 'cos I tested ten minutes ago and got... 

                 

The line came up straight away and it's really dark... hard not to get excited, but I have to have my HCG results verified by the hospital tomorrow and I'm a tad anxious 'cos they were so low last time.

BUT I've got this far and I'm so, so happy... and I would never have got this far or had the courage to go for IVF again without the support of all the ladies on this board. All of you - Jess, Holly, Julie, KJ, Moomin, Molly, Candy, Erica, Jilly, Kelly, Struthie, Starr and anyone I'm too   at the moment to remember - are very, very special people. And if there's one good thing that's come out of the wilderness that is infertility, it's getting to know wonderful, strong, funny, compassionate women like you.

Here's to the start of a trend and a load more        

Love you all,
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Cat, just popped on to see if you would have posted, I am so glad it was suchj a strong line, hope the levels just keep on rising, you have had an awful time recently what with the last tx, so this is very deserved (Not that we don't all deserve it, but you know what I mean) with all my heart hope you can start to relax and enjoy this after the HCG tests tomorrow, all my love x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yay fab news,hope those levels are good!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Claire - HOW BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!

I'm crying!!!!  Soooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you hun!  Hang on in there - of course those levels will be rising - they'll be through the roof by Monday - Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                             

Tons of love to you & DH!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Claire & DH!        

Just KNEW it was gonna be  when I tripped over an orange teddy on my way to the loo at 5.30 this morning at my sister's....

Good luck for bloods tomorrow, its looking GOOD! May the  continue to work its magic....

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE & DH  [/fly]

Molly - Sorry you've had another hiccup    to that high level 
Dribbly Kisses from Katie   

Starr & KJ    

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Claire sweetheart!  I'm sitting here with tears too hunny!  SOOOOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!  You so deserve this and I have the strongest feeling that your levels are going to be just fine for you bloods tomorrow.  Going to bed now with the biggest smile on my face.

Love to you, your fabulous DH and your tiny little strong and healthy one.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire

That is fab news, have been thinking about you all morning.  

                                

Good luck for tomorrow and really hope those levels are high.  Oh I am so pleased for you, I have a great big grin on my face.

Love to both you and DH, Enjoy your day today

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Claire,

What fantastic news to log on to hunny,huge congrats                  sending loads of luck for your results tomorrow but I am in no doubt they will be off the scale     your post made me    well done hunny you deserve it!!!!


Starr-really hoping your appointment went well sweetie,keep us posted  

Molly-glad all of us nutters made you a little happier sweetie  

Well its fab news about Cathys little Luke ,what a relief 

Right I am off to a bbq at my mums in a bit 

Got the doctors on Tues cos I have not felt right since the IVF,what with having thrush twice and now I am finding   v.uncomftable so I will see what my gp says,feel so much like a reject its untrue,anywho hope you all have a lovely sunday 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just popped on 4 news and ..........

Yay Claire... well done honey...So pleased for you and dh xx     

How funny that we all had a 'good feeling' about this one... I'm sure the hcg will be fab tommorow... relax and enjoy honey xxx

Molly lol at the orange teddy !! Hope you are feeling better sweetie xx

Kel hope the doc can give you some answers. Enjoy the barbie x

As for us. well i'm confused again now. The counsellor made me face some fears and anxieties which were very deeply buried.. The next day the consultant confused us more with the news there's no major prob re implanting etc. He would like us to go again .. this time with asprin, icsi and try and go to blast..oh and possibly steriods too. I think he was surprised by the big NO from me. To cut a long story short he want me to take asprin (not steriods yet!) lots more vitamins ( can you hear me rattle?? ) take 3 months to try naurally, then go back in oct.

I'm still sure this won't work and that adoption is still a real option. Dh wants to try this and then review. Doc also wants to do a hysteroscopy in sept to have a look in my womb. Still thinking about that one, So lots to think about.

The counsellor feels that my reason for giving up on tx is that if i did get a  i would be so scared that it would fail again and i'd be unable to cope with another disaster that i'm protecting myself by stopping me getting in that position. Does that make sense??  

I think she's prob right. Oh well loads more to consider. I think i want to have a fun summer, try and get the fun back in our relationship    and take things as they come....

Love and    to all 
Starr

ooh ps been out today and got a fab new phone... very exciting!! oh well the little things keep us happy eh !


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Catwoman - Your BFP is just great news   I am so pleased for you!

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well. I am sorry I don't have time to keep up with this thread as i miss you all   I do read through and see what you are up to from time to time though....cant get rid of me that easy


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Catwoman

I can't even begin to put into words how over the moon I am for you sweetpea. Like everyone else I had a really good feeling about you for this one so although the result is what I expected it still brought tears to my eyes. This little ones a keeper so don't worry about the levels tomorrow.

SO PLEASED            


Love you tons

Shazia xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

oh girl you did it   

am so happy for you claire!! i dreamt last night that i was with you on the morning of your test..seemed to be some sort of meet where we stayed over, but no-one else from FF, more like school friends  and you looked like RachelB, strange or wot...anyway we were up early of course, you had a peestick which took about an hour to show the result, and you kept missing the stick and waiting to save up another wee .. and i was moaning about your clinic saying why didnt they give you a better test which was quicker  anyway..it was agony waiting for the result to show, and i had to keep stopping you from trying to look at the peestick saying you had to wait. in the end it was a BFP and you kept saying i must find a computer so i can post on FF...how very bizarre, must've been the cider, but it was def a good omen and i KNEW when i woke up that you have a BFP  

hope all goes well with your test tomorrow, sure its all going to be fine   

kjx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

YIPPEE        HOORAY        CONGRATS      

Well done Claire and DH.... gosh I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you... am sniffing away the tears as I write!  What fabulous news!!!

Wishing you the happiest and healthiest pregnancy ever.

Loads of love to everyone else... will catch up properly tomorrow. 

Still haven't started those reports................       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie

Sending you loads of love and hugs.  And       to the dappy nurse


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

God Julie - why don't they ever listen   hope you see the same nurse next week,you can use one of your one liners on her,stupid old hag.

Hope you are ok,so infuriating


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh julie how ANNOYING....     and why do you have to wait till next mon..as its their fault you should stamp your foot and insist they do it today  

struthie..just seen your news..2 fab little embies..sending you some    and 

kj x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Just quick messages for a couple of FFer's

Cat/Claire  - Just logged on to see how it went and am just let out a yelp in the office and everyone looked at me!  Am really happy for your BFP - I am sure your bloods will come back strong if the line is so dark. xx

Julie - Completely understand why you are hacked off.  Sorry to hear you have to go and give more blood again - I felt like my hospital were all vampires with the amount of blood they kept taking from me.  Thinking of you and your FSH results. xx

Hello to everyone else I am too rude to name (can't remember more like!).  Hope you all had fabulous weekends!

Jackie x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie - had two embies transferred on Friday so only 11 days to go,god I hate it when the consultant says he's just cleaning my cervix,how grim


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Struthie-had to laugh at your "cleaning the cervix" bit,you feel like saying I have had a dam good shower you know,seeing that I knew all and sundry would be poking around in my cavern"            keeping everything crossed for you     

Claire-still cant stop grinning at your news,bet your waiting by the phone for your results!!!  

Julie-oh my god,how pants was the nurse,I am suprised you didnt go down there and knock her block off!! Will you have her again when you have the next lot done I can only just imagine what the look on your face would be like  load of hugs hunny 

Kj-your post made me pmsl,sounds like you drank WAY too much cider!!! 

Starr-wow lots to think about then.I know this might not help right now but it really does sound like your consultant is trying so hard to get the balance right for you hunny,but at the end of the day the final decision is yours,whatever one you choose will be the right one for you sweetie  

Big loves to all
Did anyone watch Panorama last night,it was about women leaving ttc till later in life,told you how its more older women and teenagers popping em out like peas than women in their 30's.It was quite interesting cos the repoter had no intention of having kids,she had an ovary removed earlier in life and filming the programme made her realise what she was missing out on,she was crying at the end  bless her,I cried buckets when a lady had given birth on it too,but I am a soft muppett 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

I know what you mean about the torturing yourself bit,I have got test tube babies on series link on my sky plus,I must be a nutter,think we watch these things cos it makes us feel less in the minority if you know what I mean.  

Kelly x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Julie

I am fine - Victoria is perfecting her waddle no end - she just had me running up and down the stairs for keys!  We have six more weeks to go (touch wood) and cannot wait.

Hope you are doing ok and you get good FSH results.  Glad to hear you are doing ok inspite of crazy nurses not taking enough blood from you.  Really hope it all goes well for you and dh.

I wanted to watch Panorama last night but was a right saddo and watched the footie instead  

Take care 
Jackie x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - so sorry you had such a dippy nurse!  I thought you had to have a min of 5 GCSE/O Levels to be a nurse but I seriously believe that some of them must have bought theirs on the internet!

I've just come back from having a smear test at the doctors - well, I could have punched the stupid bint! 

Talk about make me feel like a right "bucket fanny"! She tried to ram the "instrument" (her words!) in - I squealed like a pig, so she told me she couldn't see my cervix cos I had an "exceptionally long vaginal canal"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then added "It's not wide just very long"!!! Made me sound like the Dartford bloody Tunnel!!

So she got the longest thing she could find & rammed me with that!!!  

I explained that I'd just had ivf so my AF was all over the show - she then came out with the classic - get this - "Perhaps the ivf hasn't worked cos they haven't been using anything long enough"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

I felt like a right freak!  Feel much better after discussing this with DH (who now thinks he must be an Italian stallion to satisfy me!!!).  Have never had any problems with smears before so will ignore her rude comments!!

So I'm right off nurses at the moment!


Claire - thinking about you all today! Hope the bloods were amazing (& you got a nice nurse!).

Struthie - hope your 2ww is bearable & that ET went smoothly.

KJ - Loved your mad dream!!

Starr - Sorry you're still a bit confused - perhaps you need a little bit more thinking time?

Kelly - sorry you've had problems since the ivf - we have too! The old   is very uncomfortable at the moment (sorry if tmi!) didn't have the problem last time but during EC this time they made me wee - obviously I was drugged up at the time so don't really remember how!!! Am assuming they put a catheter in which may have caused the problem?  I'm hoping everything will just settle down again - smear test certainly didn't help!!

Holly - great to hear from you again & glad you're work free!

VIL & Moosey - Bet you just can't wait for those 6 weeks to whizz by.  Sorry you've had a dozy antenatal bint!  I'm sure the other people with you are far more help than she is!  Can't quite believe you were shoved in with the men - bloody cheek!

Sair - Get cracking with those reports!!!  My class have met their new teacher for when they're in Year 2.  He's a quite tasty friend of my DH (!). He's 30 but an NQT.  Anyway, 2 kids were away on hols so I said to them today that they'd missed seeing him.

One of the girls who saw him said "Yeah, he's REALLY nice, he's got black hair and had a smart tie AND he smelt REALLY lovely"!!!!!! Bless! 6 Year olds are soooo funny!

Shazia - how are you hun?  Hope you're blooming!

Moomin - Has the sickness gone yet?  Hope so!

Well guys, are we going to organise another meet?  Would be great to meet up in July/Aug - what do you think?

Right, just off for a soak in the bath!

Lots of love,mwah mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me dears its me again 

Found this on another BB I post on,its a link to the BBC website,if you missed last nights Panorama and want to see it you can watch it on there 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/5072878.stm

I am still having problems down below so I called my GP and managed to get a cancellation appointment for tomorrow so I will let you all know whats later hopefully.

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - Hope you enjoy your bath.     to the person doing your smear test!!!

Thanks for asking about the sickness, that has logged passed, thank goodness.  Been to see the midwife today and all ok there, got to hear the heart beat today which was cool.

Gonna have a nice bath later and an early night as shattered today.

Kelly - Best of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on, sorry to hear you are not feeling 100%

Julie - have you calmed down yet?

Right off to sort out some dinner 

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxx

PS another meet up would be good, but I don't want to organise it


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess- what a pants nurse (again) did you **** her round the head with the longest instrument you could find    you should have done     silly bint  thanks for the advice on the you know what 

ps-forgot to say for any of you BB fans, Lea (sp??) works in a sex shop in Nottingham where I shop,NOT AT THE SEX SHOP BEFORE YOU ASK!!! (ok so that isnt that interesting )

OVER AND OUT


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm think i said i would organise an all day funday meet eh!!  Sorry been slightly distracted..

Will start  thread to see if we're all up for it. Jul/aug could be busy so we'll see how it goes...

Julie stuuuuuuuuupid nurse eh!!  Will this affect your start date for the next cycle??

Kel.. hope the doc can give you some answers xx  Oh btw they've been talking tonight on Capital radio about Lea's 'special' film. She sounds a real class act !!

Kj  great dream... i still think that Cat's cycle has been the one we all thought would work  funny eh!!

Jess don't these nurses think before they speak.... ??   At least dh feels fab eh!  

Love to all Yoga tonight. 

S xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Finally, got my computer back, so no more crappy laptop and I can catch up with all of you.  

I had a feeling there was going to be good news when I logged on and  there was!!

Claire - I am so, so pleased for you.        That is really fantastic news.  I hope all went well with the HCG levels today.  Does it feel real yet?!  

Jess - OMG - your stupid nurse!!!  And how rude! A million   to her.  I reckon another meet would be a great idea - I've only made one so far, but would love to see everyone again and meet those I didn't see before.

Starr - It sounds as though you have so much to think about it must be really confusing. But I am sure your consultant wouldn't say those things if he didn't think they might work.  I reckon spending the summer having fun first though is definitely a good plan.

Kelly - The NVQ sounds great - Good luck with getting going.  

Struthie -     for your 2 embies.  Hopefully they are settling in really nicely right now, and that we'll be getting another BFP really soon.

Molly - Sorry you are having a hard time right now.  Personally, I would think an extra long cycle, and/or a cyst must play havoc with your FSH levels.  I really hope it sorts itself out very soon and you can move on with TX.

Erica - Hi there!  Hope the downregging isn't proving too horrible - at least it is a bit cooler today.  As for me, I've put off my next IVF cycle whilst I am investigating and trying to overcome the Immune system issue.  Basically, my consultant thinks that the fact that my Natural Killer Cells are double the number they should be, and have a very high activity level, means that they attack any embryo before it implants, so I am taking baby aspirin and steroids under his supervision (and clomid to increase my chances) whilst having mammoth   sessions!  Who knows whether there is anything in it, but it does tie in with all my personal theories on my "unexplained" infertility.  And means I can put off the next IVF - which I am dreading - a little longer!

Julie -     to your stupid nurse as well.  Don't they realise the implications of not bothering to check/do things properly?     for great FSH results and being able to move on.

Holly - Not working definitely = right choice!!   You have had so much on and I'm sure the best thing is to have the time to feel calm, relaxed and in tip-top, sparkly shoed form.  Interesting about your acupuncturist - I used to feel quite sceptical about how much someone such as an acupuncturist could do or pick up on, but since going I have become a complete convert. I've just been this afternoon and apparently my pulses were "wonderful" by the time she had finished - whatever that means!

KJ - Poor Caleb - no brekkie!!  Hope you manage to find someone to take him in time for your hols - I'm guessing Caleb and the Camper Van don't mix!  I liked your dream too - Claire and I will both have to come to the next meet and see if we are in fact each others' doubles!!

Moomin - Fantastic news that you have heard the heartbeat.  Hope you are keeping well.

Sair - Start the reports!!!    Great news about your funding too.

Moosey and VIL - Sounds as though the Group Leader maybe needs a bit of a quiet word!    for the next few weeks.


I'd better go - 2 lovely steaks waiting to be cooked for dinner.  Yum!!!

Hi to anyone I have rudely missed - Hope you are all well

lots of love,
Rachel xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovelies!
Thank you all soooooooooooooooooooo much for your lovely messages. KJ - I               until I nearly fell off my seat at your dream, you nutter! Oddly enough, I made the decision to test by dipping the test in a cup of my wee rather than weeing on a stick, 'cos I was always cr*p at it with my ovulation predictor kits! And I was shaking so much yesterday morning, I think it would have taken me aeons to do it if I'd gone down the peeing on a stick route!
Julie -           over the blood test farce! It really makes me angry when we get messed about like this. Sending you a huge   and lots of love and thanks for your lovely PM.
Jess -          to your nurse, too! What is it with these people?  
Kelly and Jess - sorry to hear things haven't been quite right down below. I remember after my last IVF, I wasn't able to... ahem... have an orgasm for a few weeks (sorry if tmi!) It almost felt as though my innards had been distorted by all the drugs and follicles and everything else that had happened. Things settled down eventually though and the big 'O' came back...  
Struthie - tons of         to you and the little ones!
Starr - lovely to see you back. Deep down, I had a good feeling about this cycle, too, and I'm absolutely positive it's the heparin that's done it. Even though I wasn't diagnosed with immune issues, my con suggested trying it as it can help women with unexplained infertility with implantation. 
Right, I've just had my HCG results from the hospital (call came at 7.15pm!!!!! Longest wait of my life!). Anyhoo, anything between 200 and 2,000 is normal, and...

It's 1,255!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am staggered. No wonder I'm so knackered and my t*ts are so sore! (And my boss hasn't even stapled them to the table lately, 'cos she's being all lovely and protective of me!).

Had better sign off, as I have quite a few phone calls to make. Will pop in over the next few days... hope you don't mind me still coming back now and then, as you're all my friends and I've come to love you all dearly  

Thank you all so much for your support and lovely words of encouragement. You all so deserve BFPs and, like I said yesterday, I'm hoping I'm starting a trend here... the second or third time lucky trend!!!!!!

Love to you all,
Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Claire you are the sweetest person and you deserve this soooooooooooooooo much. Have been checking every 5 minutes to see if you had posted!

Big           to you.

                             


Shazia xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Fab news, Claire!  Been looking out for your results - can't believe they rang you so late!!

What great results - looks like you are well and truly preggers!!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassse stay with us!!! Keep posting on here - we all love you!

Lots of love Jess xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Catwoman - just popped on and saw your fab news - brilliant for you lovey.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wooohooo  fantastic over the moon results Claire!!  Just soooooo thrilled for you all.  Wonder what Niles and Daph will make of it!!  Have pm'd you sweetheart and can't get the grin off my face!!

Julie - flippin heck!  You were right all along.... soz if I sounded patronising when I tried reassuring you.  What a total   that nurse was and I don't blame you for being so frustrated at all.  Really hope with all my heart darlin that this is just a very small hiccup and the rest of your tx is going to be textbook  

Jess - ouch!  Am furious at that stupid cow for being so insensitive and ridiculous in her small minded and ill thought thru comments.  Cos - yeah, she's a fertility expert, right and know's everything - NOT!!!!!  Extremely  that you have had to go thru that indignity.  You lovely one deserve way better than that!  Your 6 yr old stories bring me back to myself though - little loves, v sweet!!

Starr - I do soo know where your counsellor is coming from.  It makes perfect but confusing sense   I really don't think there is any easy answer, but I say listen to yourself and trust your inner voice.  You will eventually here it and trust in it that this is the right decision for you.  Whatever you decide we are here to listen and offer up any thoughts we can.  I know how things can change in an instant and you feel like  you are back to square one again but don't ever feel like you can't go back on it, nothing is ever set in stone.

Kel - pleased that you have a GP's apptmt.  There are lots of things that you can do too.  First and foremost I would suggest cutting back on sugar, bread and alcohol as these make the yeast grow at a prolific rate.  I've just finished a course of garlic capsules and probiotics to promote good bacteria so the bad stuff doesn't run rampant.  Not sure if this is helpful, am just passing on what I've learned as I've had episodes of thrush in the past too.

Shazia - get you with your lovely 21 week bump!!  Hope you're coping ok with the heat hunny and not working too hard.  Do you get the summer off with college being closed?

Sair - any luck with getting those reports finished yet??

KJ - you are sooo funny.  What on earth was that all about  How's tings?  Any luck with Caleb sitter?  Any decisions about where hols will lead you?  Thought of you the other night as there is a 70s club in town called Boogie Nights that only plays 70s stuff and the DJ sits in a blue VW camper with dry ice coming out the exhaust - excellent!!  Thought it the perfect thing for you guys should you ever consider retiring yours in the VERY distant future!!  You HAVE to come and visit so we can all go.

Moosey - brilliant to here from you and how everything is going.  Your new family member is going to be with us soooooooo soon!  V V V exciting!!  Sounds like you are more than ready and by the time D day arrives, you'll be well and truly OVER bending over!!  Ugh about pathetic woman taking the class!  You would have thought she would have had some idea in this day and age about what is and is not appropriate!  I'm impressed with your adaptability and v pleased the blokes were welcoming and respectful.  Gooooood luck to you both in case you're not back here when the happy news happens, can't wait!!!!!

CR - fantastic as always to see you back posting again!  Not sure how you can fit the time in with little Harvey, he sounds like a treasure!  How was his christening?  Hope the rain stayed off and you had a lovely family day.  Lovely to be asked to be on the support group.  What a neat thing to do.

Molly - you are such a gem posting Cathy's update when you've been thru it  Thanking the 'big man' that he's listened to us all sending up messages for the 'little man'.  I hope he continues to amaze us all.   Please don't feel you have to reply to my pm - you've got loads on.....


Struthie - It was so good to read your post that your lovely embies are so perfect.  They'll be snuggling in nicely now and all you could possibly hope for is on it's way to you - believe it!!  Thinking of you very much and willing good things        

Rachel - Great to hear you are a 'believer'    Excellent to hear your pulses are all in accord, can only mean v good things..... so are you turning into a sex mad ball of fluff  

Erica - how was the wedding?  Did you survive it without turning into something resembling    Hope you have loads of entertaining stories for us!!  Thinking of you too hun, am sure Catwoman has worked some magic        

Girlies -  it's so unbelievably cold here!  Frost, snow and sub zero temperatures without central heating is no fun AT ALL!  Roll on summer.... it's our shortest day tomoz so that's always an encouraging sign.

The weekend was great.  Everything went to plan and we had a really nice time.  I started my counselling sessions yesterday and it went really well.  Instead of talking about what happened when I was 5 or 10 or 25 which would have been little use as nothing happened   we focused on recent events and then did a series of exercises.  Really interesting and helping to change patterns of thought and shift doubt to uplifting experiences.  Each time I've thought about starting tx lately I've had a big weight of heaviness in my tummy but we managed to shift it and it felt great.  I now have to repeat the exercises by having 10 30 second thoughts about experiencing something good (any good emotion is fine) concentrating on all the senses, smell, touch, sound, colour, taste,  etc etc.  Also waking up each morning and thinking about 3 things every day that are enjoyable, then when you are doing them engage all the senses again and stay in the moment for about 3 minutes.  At night re activate how they felt and encourage the good feelings back in again.  It does make you feel less weighted down and stops you thinking negatively which in turn at a deep level helps to train cells to replicate perfectly.... v v interesting...!

Off to think happy thoughts now!!!

Loads of love to each and everyone of you!
Hxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



PS  Miss Jules and   too!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Julie - I have no weekends free between now and end of August!!!!  Due working every other weekend, holidays,social life!!!!  etc. Perhaps we should make it after the summer?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tell me about it, everything seems to be happening at once!!!!!  Hoping for a quieter time after the end of August, then come the end of September I will have loads of time before bubs comes, as I won't be working


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - like your snazzy stars!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Yey I am loving the stars !!! Very bright like me NOT 

Claire- FANBLOOMINTASTIC levels hunny,you must be grinning from ear to ear   so happy for you.By the way you cant possibilly leave us,we would never forgive you,we are here to support you through your pregnancy whether you like it or not missy  

Moomin-Think I agree with you hun on leaving it a while till the next meet,I would rather do one after all the next tx is out the way  seems to take over doesnt it.

Julie-agree with you too babe about jabbing away from home,we booked tickets to the pics before we knew we would be starting d/r and I ended up to scared to go cos I knew I wouldnt be able to do it in the dark and I thought people would think I was shooting up if I went to the loo.

Miss Jules-many congrats hunny on the safe arrival of your little bundle,I totally forgot 

Well I am a bit nervous about going to the docs,aswell as seeing if I might have some sort of infection I have got to ask about something else down there  I had a v.traumatic labour with Oli and I had a big tear  so they stitched me up,and jusr recently it feels like its splitting(sorry tmi) so I want to check its ok. I am getting right bad af pains too    so I hope I dont start today before my appointment 

Right must dash

Kelly x[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 12:28Hi all,

Been to the doctors and she is not suprised I am sore down there what with 2 bouts of thrush and all the proding and poking thats been going on.

I had to do a urine sample and the results should be in on fri hopefully,so we will see.

Its v.quiet here isnt it

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope everything's ok "down there", Kels - are you sure it's not cos you've bought something big & whizzy from Leah in Nottingham!!       Only joking!

There is nothing worse but I'm beginning to think that the drugs do wierd & wonderful things to my "lady bits"!! cos after the ivf each time the   has felt a bit odd for a couple of months & then everything clicks back to normal!  What a palava!

Am mega tired now so off to bed!  Just finished watching the freak show that is BB! Makes me feel sooooo normal!  I would have masacred all of them with a blunt knife by now!  

I saw in the paper at the weekend that Sam from BB had fathered a baby with "her" best friend! 

Anyway, must go - DH is nagging me to come to bed!!

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ugh not a good start to the morning...am TRYING desperately to book tickets for Keane -they are touring uk in oct..the site keeps jamming and now says ticket shop shut grrrr have got my order to the submit point twice and then its chewed it aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhh

worse tho is that Caleb was attacked this morning by a nasty husky  just stopped to talk to the owner who i've seen before but not really talked to, both dogs were on leads..and the dog just launched at Caleb and clamped his jaws on his muzzle..prob took a good 10 secs to prize him off, poor Caleb was squealing. the owner prized her dog off, got snapped at herself in the process, and Caleb came nuzzling into me whimpering..he's got 2 puncture wounds on the top of his nose and a couple under his chin, they're bleeding a bit but not too much, its a bit swollen over his nose..but he seems ok and i dont think it needs stitching. the owner was sooooo apologetic, says her dog isnt like that usually (I've seen him walking with other dogs loads of time) and offered to pay vets bills if needed. all a bit of a shock really..I think we'd better get the dogs together again at a distance a few times to get them used to eachother as I'm bound to meet her again and the dogs might be off lead and harder to separate if it happened again :- 
right better go and give him another cuddle
kj x[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 09:49ooh was just trying AGAIN to get keane tickets and its saying I've already purchased 2..order must have gone thru despite the page expiring - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

KJ – sending a huge   to you and Caleb. I have a massive soft spot for your dog, 'cos he sounds such a character and he looks so gorgeous – and he's big, black and shiny just like my cat Niles! (Tragic DH and I often point at big black shiny dogs when we're out, and shout "OOooooh! It's a Nileydog!" Sad, I know…).
Loads of love to everyone else... will pop on later. All well here.
Tons of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news about the tickets, poor Caleb have you got something to bath it in (ouch) so that it doesn't get infected, must have been awful watching it happen, glad the lady did the right think and offer to pay any bills, think maybe her dog should have been the one on the muzzle !

Love to all cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh
Claire   & DH
           
Isn't that just the best news to log back onto.
Absolutely thrilled for you (shed a few  of joy) you deserve this SO much.
Your levels sound fab & listen missy, don't you even think about leaving us   we want to follow your  & have grown to love you too.

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy & beyond my lovely, oooh I'm so excited. Let's hope you've started the   ball rolling again   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Kj-Good job you didnt keep trying to enter your details for the Keane tickets ,you might have ende up with loads    Poor Caleb   atleast the owner was apologetic cos these things can happen,my mums dog got a bite a few months back,nothing to serious but she did keep bating it in TCP   

Jess-oh I am so glad to know its not just me  I kept having to ask Michael if he was doing anything different cos it felt wrong     hope you got a good sleep hunny  

Julie-how are you my angel,still working hard?

Claire -how is it up there       

Erica-you ok chick,hows the d/r going? whens your next scan nosey arent I ??


E by eck   when I was laid up in my 2ww after the ivf my mum did a few bits round the house for me blees her   what I didnt realise is that she had stuffed newspapers up my chimneys in the dining room and living room. Well it was v.v.windy lastnight,so I **** me pants when I was watching BB lastnight cos the newspaper feel out the chimney with a load of soot ggggggrrrrrrr

Did you know that there are 2 parts to BB tonight,apparently its an eviction or something and a new housemate   HOW SAD AM I??

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for all your sympathy for Caleb..he's fine, tho nose is def swollen and still bleeding a bit..just called the vets to see if theres anything i should do more than bathing it in saline and she said just do that and keep an eye on him. he's back to his naughty self..just pinched and ripped up another pair of rubber gloves, he's obsessed by them..that must be 10 pairs by now  

claire..- i hadnt had time to post my congrats on your levels but they sound fandabbydozy   bout time we had something to celebrate   

sw visit this avo...think we are talking about the childs identity. she visited my mum yesterday and is visiting mikes parents tomorrow..my mum said it was fine and she didnt ask anything difficult 

right got to fly

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj-Good look for the sw visit hunny,your breezing through them   

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right must catch up................................here goes, apologies now  for anything I forget, d/r has mashed my brain, again!
Jilly -  alright Nutbag, not long now mate   
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed your night with your sis   Glad you finally saw your GP there is nothing worse than being unwell downstairs is there. And I think there was a bit of a sex shop confession wasn't there   Thanks for asking about me, I'm well, how you are when you're d/r. Emotional, irrational, easily upset, need I say more. My scan is next Weds so hopefully I'll be able to start stimming then.
CR - Lovely to hear from you, wow Harvey is 3 months already   Hope the christening went well.
Rachel - Thanks for the info on aspirin & steroids & I hope they do the trick for you   Clomid...........used to lovingly refer to them as physco pills   
Molly -       how are you? Any more news poppet?
Starr - Ahh sweetheart you've got an awful lot to think about   I think you are right to have a great summer & put the fun back into your relationship before deciding which path you want to take. Tx really does take over your life & it's good to have some "time out".
KJ -   for your sw visit today. Great news about your Keane tickets you lucky s*d & big   to our gorgeous Caleb poor little mite. Sounds like he's recovering ok though if he's back to his rubber festish already (has he been to Kelly's shop   )
Jess - Hello Mrs Bucket   I will never be able to drive through another tunnel without thinking of you! Boy you've made me giggle today & that's impressive as my mood is so flat whilst d/r. Seriously though   to stupid insensitive b*tch who saw you. First of all it's just the most horrible situation to be in so she should have tried to relax you & make it easier not harder. Secondly what the **** does she know about IVF   ooohhhhh makes me so mad. Like you, I'd love another meet. I haven't managed to get to one yet.
Struthie -         for your 2 precious embies, hope you're doing ok on 2ww.
Jackie&Victoria - 6 weeks to go   OMG! Bet you are so excited   
Julie - Hiya fruit  Sorry to hear about your stupid nurse, you just knew didn't you. Hope you get in asap & that this slight hiccup doesn't in anyway effect your tx plan & dates   Hope you had a lovely weekend   
Holly - Glad you had a good weekend & your counsellor sounds excellent   I'm going to try the happy thoughts thing myself   I feel like a right miserable s*d at the moment. Cold, frost, snow how fab  wish I was there!! Really hoping Catwoman has started a good run on here   Wedding was ok but too far to go for one day. I ended up driving 450 miles in 36 hours so was totally knackered. Ended up in   at the end of the night, I'm mega sensitive & 2 people upset me. Normally I could handle it just fine, but because I'm d/r I'm all over the place. Felt like a right prat, I never cry in front of people & about 10 of my family saw me   

Lots of   to Lilly, Shazia, Sarah, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, just noticed I now have jazzy stars now to!!!!!  Feel part of the gang now!!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovely ones!

Hope you are getting loads of sunshine over your side!

Julie - work sounds incredibly manic for you.  I really hope you're enjoying it and it's not stressful and soooo hope cowbag (love that name for her  ) is keeping away from you.  Pooper scooper re bloods and having to arrange cover etc etc.  There is nothing more inconvenient when you've done all you can on your part to make things happen and then be let down - hmph and here's a 

Moomin - blimey sweets you are incredibly busy too!  Bet you can't wait to put those tootsies up and enjoy the end of the pg!!

Kels - hope tests come back straight fwd and easily fixed.  

Erica - hunny it's v unlike you to be so upset   I really feel for you and can maybe relate to how you feel about doing that in front of others.  It happened to me after we arrived home but now I'm pleased as it can be so hard putting a brave face on it and being open and real has helped some to understand what this journey is about.  Not sure you will feel like telling us.... but we'd all like to help if we can, cos you're so good at saying the right things to us we want to give some back.  Oooh sweet thing - thinking of you and hoping this dr will be all over by next week!!

KJ - poor, poor button.  He must have been v confused and bewildered by it.  Sounds like a great plan to take him out amongst others again and I too am v pleased that owner handled it so well.  Lovely to get your pm      You lucky   with the Keane tickets!  No I'M NOT JEALOUS!!!  Hope work is ok!!

Jess - How were those six year olds today?  Feeling ok on the wonder drugs, no tache's??

Claire - oooh you two are soo cute about your cats!  We are like that in fact can be completely OTT to anyone else who doesn't understand... we've made a pact not to mention him to 'others who don't understand' for fear of being reminded that he's only a cat....   Soooooo pleased you're not gonna go anywhere!!

It's still freezing here.  This morning I had a little lie in as it's just too cold to get up and face it without warming up a room first.  Mr C was obviously feeling it too as he hopped into bed with me and snuggled under the blanket with them pulled up to his chin.  He did look v cute!  Normally I don't see him as he's v definitley DH's man and only just tolerates me....  

DH came home last night and told me that he told his colleagues about tx.... He was tired of making up excuses about why he's on a no alcohol ban....  Turns out one of the others have IVF twins and can relate v well, so I'm sure the support from him will be nice.  I'm not sure how I feel about them knowing.... but at least they don't know when it's all going to start.  

It turns out miracles do happen on a small scale... I started to develop a cold but incredibly the accupuncturist kicked it to touch within 24 hours.  She used the 'cupping' technique and the bruises I have would give Gwennie's a run for their money -but I hasten to add it really isn't painful!!  

I'm enjoying my time off. I'm back to my 1950s housewifey mode with baking and hot soup made, washing, ironing and cleaning up all up to date again.... think I may be bored by next week!!

Anyways lovelies, hope you have terrific Thursdays and will be back in a bit.

xx's
H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aww Julie - don't apologise hunny - you have EVERY right to be jumpiin   Really it's ridiculous that you are being given the run around.  I know I had the same issues with my local Drs in the UK who had no comprehension at all.  In fact they wouldn't even do an FSH reading and when I probed why the hell not she admitted because she didn't know how to read the result!  Ugh!!!  The only way around it is to perhaps call the Chaucer NHS clinic and ask them if it is possible to have a form completed that you can take to Maidstone hospital with the particulars for the bloods you need on it.  Or even ask your Drs if you can have one to take there.  I did this in the end and it seemed to work out ok although I did have to chase thru the results and get them copied to the clinic....  As a last straw you could contemplate getting them done at the Nuffield... but that would involve expense...  

I'm really sure that your level was higher because it was day 5.  By day 5 your body is really stimulating your ovaries to get things cracking for maximum egg production for day 14, so I would think your level would be quite normal for day 5 and given that you haven't had any problems to indicate anything worrying in the past.  Just ridiculous that you are having to have this stress.  It's totally unacceptable.

Biggest loves lovely one and I have every faith that it is going to be ok - just soooo very annoying that it's up to the individual to insure that it is so.

      
H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

That's a great result that you managed to get answers from the Chaucer and encouraging ones at that!  Really pleased to know you've got somewhere.  I can understand your feelings about wanting to chuck it all in - it's been such a hard old road and now you probably feel that life is going ok again at the moment and you don't need this hassle and this is raising all those old feelings, the doubt, hurt etc again...  I really can relate to that.  I can't offer anything but to say that you've every right to feel the way you are feeling and that I truly hope with all my heart that it's going to be worth it in the end when you're holding your precious angel.

As always - you're in my thoughts gorgeous one.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Sending you loads of love and hugs...... what a pants time you are having, but don't give up you will get there in there in the end....... we are all here to support you.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Julie - Sorry you're having such a hard time.  It's totally wrong that they can treat you this way, especially when the whole process is so stressful anyway.  I agree with both you and Holly - your FSH is bound to have been high by Day 5, so there should be nothing to worry about there.  I really hope things go smoothly for you from here on in though    And we're all here to help too.

Holly - Good evening to you!!  Sounds very cold over there.  In my naivety I think I thought it never got that cold in New Zealand - obviously I was wrong!  I can understand it maybe feeling a bit strange that your DHs work colleagues know about treatment, but it sounds as though they will be able to be a real support.  

I'm working at home today - which is a very bad idea as it means I will be doing everything under the sun, other than what I am supposed to be doing!!!  At least it isn't that warm outside so I won't have that distraction


Big hellos to everyone else and have a lovely day

Love Rachel xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just popping in for some advice if I may.

I was diagnosed with high FSH last year & after nearly 12 months on HRT trying toget a low result I moved to the Lister. We tried a clomid cycle which didn't work & then even though they warned us we had a very very slim chance of it working we started an IVF cycle. After 8 days on injections nothing was happening so we stopped but they requested I go back in the following week for a scan. 
This scan showed a follicle forming & scans this Mon/Weds they want me in tomorrow to try IUI!  They thought IVF on 1 follicle was a risk so IUI for us. This is a real surprise as I had moved onto DE & I am waiting for a call from Spain.

Would like to ask if you have any advice for me about tomorrow & the following 2ww. I am drinking plenty of water / milk & will be having accupuncture just before tomorrow, & have a supply of brazil nuts ready, but any other tips please.

Many thanks
Nats
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Aaaww fruit  these damn hormones are doing my head in   Still just a week to go & then I'll start to feel better. So sorry to read about your blood tests. Like Holly & Rachel said I'm sure everything is fine  it's just that it was CD5. I haven't had my FSH done since March last year, I've never asked or being asked for it!! Look at it in a   way. Like me (with all the Colposcopy cr*p, DF's posting, funding etc) all the hiccups are going to happen BEFORE tx begins so that when your cycle actually starts it will be text book. Hold that thought hun      
Rachel - Hi   how are you? Hope you're enjoying working at home today.
Moomin - You ok?   
Holly - You got me emotional again   stop being so lovely I can't handle it!! Seriously though, thanks for your kind words I really do appreciate them. Will pm you before I go home. The   with Mr Claws sounded lovely I had a nice cuddley evening with my furbabies last night, just what the doctor ordered. I think it's good that your DH confided in his colleague who obviously understands the whole situation. It means DH has got someone to talk to besides you (you know it's a man thing   they can't always talk to us can they) & if this guy is understanding hopefully getting time off for tx won't be an issue either. It all sounds     to me & it was a story with a happy ending, just like yours is going to be   

Big loves   to everyone not mentioned.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Julie-wish I could be closer to give you a big hug babes!!! I am glad you have a plan B so to speak,atlest they will do your bloods on the right day eh?? Loads of love hunny!!   

Moomin-I got excited anout the stars too,how sad are we??   

Erica-aaawwwww hunny,I know how your feeling,I was a blubbing wreck on d/r's.thinking of you loads sweetie!!  

Nats-Welcome hunny,this is generally abit of an inbetweenie thread,if its 2ww advice you need you will fing everything you need on the 2ww section,hope this helpd hun,good luck  

Holly-domestic goddess,come and do my ironing!! 

Nowt muc from me,apologies(julie) for the BB mistake,my sis is gonna get battered when I see her,I was all excited thinking a hunky male might be going in the house 

Should be getting results back from the doctors tomorrow to see if I have a water infection  other than that I am looking after my bf's little 14 month old on sat,wont wanna take him back though but I think there is a law against knicking kids or something    

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -  for your results tomorrow, hope you're feeling better.
Nats -        for tomorrow & I was told to carry on as normal in my IUI 2ww. I just stopped going to the gym & avoided heavy lifting. I'm sure the girls have got lots more advice for you. Take care & fingers crossed.
Jilly -       who are ya?   

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry bit poo at keeping up at the moment..lots on my plate and feeling a bit pmt-ish..and keepin up with the bloomin watering by hand is doing my nut..hours every night..my watering cans have never seen so much action..

just wanted to send huge   to julie, so sorry you are having to go thru this $hit..makes you want to scream  but like Erika says, these hiccups just mean the actual txt itself wil be be a breeze 

erika   and tissues for your tears...not long till this phase is over. "eyes on the prize violet, eyes on the prize" (hope you saw charlie and the choc factory  or you wont get that at all )

Caleb got attacked AGAIN today!! he must be givin off some vibes..was a dog at his class who just launched his teeth into his neck..luckily Calebs fur is thick round there so couldnt see any damage. his wounds from yesterday have gone down but inside his mouth is a tear that looks a bit yellow tonight so hope its not getting infected  am at work tomoz and then straight to london to see Mamma mia (b'day pressie from my friend tracey ) so really hoping i havent got to fit a vet visit in to that!!

have got dog minder booked so we can go away in the camper for a week in 2 weeks time..hurrah..no idea where we are going but at least its booked..just got to get the fridge in the camper fixed now..god theres always something 

early night for me

kisses to all   

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Julie - good to read you're feeling better when I woke up this morning. Was concerned about you last night  Hopefully Grandma made something scrumtious and that helped you feel loved too.

Erica - KJ's right - Eyes on the Prize Violet! Love that  No seriously I'm not really that lovely - it's just that you've all been such treasures to me that I wanna give something back. Sometimes I think we feel we have to be strong in so many areas of our life that at times we tend to do it on here as well and while it's important to remember there are others going thru it and we may feel we don't have a right to be upset etc, our feelings are all relative to our own situations. You have to be true to your feelings and if you can't do that on here then we are missing one of the most necessary points this site can provide.... It's actually ok to admit at times that everything is not ok... if you get me... :- Gawd I know I really do ramble sometimes!!!

KJ - poor poor love. What is it with Caleb and the big beastly doggies of the world? Why's everybody picking on him!! Makes you feel all protective doesn't it!! We have every cat in the neighbourhood coming in the cat door and stealing Mr C's food  He's just hopeless at defending his territory, always has been and looks like always will be. It's not really anything we can teach him and it's horrible as he gets so cross at me about it, hissing and snapping at me when all I've done is come out to see what all the racket is about. The other day the cat who used to live here came into the kitchen and stole our defrosting meat for dinner off the bench... sigh. We had to go to the chipper that night...! Anyway - hope Caleb won't be any the worse for it and also hope someone can offer up an explanation.... Work ok? Week away - perfect 

Kel - good luck with results today! BTW I'm over housework already!!

Sair - you getting thru those reports? You've been v quiet this week!

Rachel - hiya loves! Hope being at home hasn't been too distracting and you got thru as much as you could!! Lotsa people think NZ is balmy but no - it's v chilly down here near the South Pole I can assure you. We have ski fields less than an hour away.... they're doing v well with the dumpings they've had this season but the roads have been blocked getting to and fro... We do have good summers tho!

Forgot to say - Erica and Rachel - yeah, you're probably both right about DH telling his colleagues... it's just a bit uncomfortable when you see them socially... I'll have to come up with some witty asides to distract them from mentioning anything... Apparently every three months we have to go on a social night with them - but as the next one's not til September I'm hoping I'll have a different kind of secret and DH will be drinking again!!

I've had a boring old day in today. I was going to go out to an expo about building houses and home improvements etc... might go tomorrow instead. The MIL (from hell) is up for the weekend looking after the neice and nephew while their parents are away for four days. We thought we'd go and rescue everyone for a few hours by taking the kids out to visit a friend of DH's who has a farm nearby. Should be fun. Have also been doing budgets and it's incredibly depressing how much we are spending on getting ourselves healthy before going into this next round. I keep telling myself it's all going to be worth it.... plus with me having time out money is tighter than ever... Think happy thoughts Holly, think happy thoughts!!

Hope your Friday's will be funfilled!

Slaters, gaters!
H xxxxxxx

[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 06:19ooops forgot - new home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61233.0.html

xx


----------

